#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Oberarmbruch - Pseudathrose >

## Doreen92

Hallo, 
ich habe mir Ende Februar den Oberarm ziemlich kompliziert gebrochen. Dieser wurde dann operativ gerichtet und mittels einer Platte fixiert. Der Knochenheilubgaprozess war verzögert, sodass zunächst mit Ultraschall behandelt wurde und dann mit Stoßwellen. Allerdings ohne Erfolg. Ohne eines weiteren Sturzes o. Ä. Kam es dann noch zu einem Plattenbruch. 
Es stand Ende September eine weitere OP an. Die alte Platte wurde entfernt sowie die Pseudathrose ausgeschabt. Der arm wurde nun mit zwei Platten fixiert. Zusätzlich wurde Knochen aus dem dem Beckenkamm genommen und eingesetzt. 
Das Röntgenbild sieht nun allerdings nicht sehr erfreulich aus. 
In zwei Wochen habe ich einen Termin im Charité Berlin um mir eine zweite Meinung einzuholen. 
Mich mache mir nun aber Gedanken, was denn das als nächste Option  gemacht werden könnte. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit einen kompletten Oberarm Knochen transplantiert zu bekommen?  
Ich ernähre mich gesund, nehme Vitamin D und war bis zu dem Unfall sportlich sehr aktiv, sodass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass der verzögerte Heilungsprozess mit meiner Ernährung zu tun haben könnte.  
Letztendlich stellt sich für mich vor allem die Frage, welcher Schritt nun als nächstes eingeleitet werden würde oder könnte.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Doreen, 
schwierige Sache weil das Meiste was möglich ist schon versucht worden ist Du hast eine atropher Pseudarthrose den bei Dir wurde eine Spongiosaplastik durchgeführt also Einbringung von Knochenspänen aus dem Beckenkamm. 
Nun hat man den Knochen neu stabilisiert wenn sich Nägel , Platten udgl. lösen kann es zu einer Infektionspseudoarthrose kommen. Darum hat man bei Dir auch ausgeschabt! 
Also man wird Dir schon gesagt haben, dass eine Entlastung des Armes absolut wichtig ist,  Das heisst aber absolut nicht das der Arm nun nicht mehr bewegt werden soll. Nun Bewegung ist für die Durchblutung schon wichtig (Physiotherapeutin... 
Noch dazu wo , wie in Deinem Fall wahrscheinlich die Durchblutung des Knochen gestört ist.        
Nun Ultraschall und Stosswellen wird man bei Dir schon versucht haben.  Ein Problem ist wenn Man Raucher ist man weis das die Knochenbrüche von Rauchern  schlechter verheilen als von Nichtrauchern.  Kiene Ahnung wie dies bei Dir aussieht  Ich wohne so ca. 850 km ..  
Ich würde den  behandelnden Arzt/in  einmal ansprechen ob hier eine Behandlung mit dem Parahormon angebracht ist. Man weis zwar nicht wie erfolgreich so eine Behandlung ist ..  
Ich hoffe einmal das Du keinen Mangel an Vitamin D hast. Nun D>u bist noch jung da ist man öfters einmal auf Achse und bekommt dadurch genug Sonne ab. Da Du Dich ansonsten gesund ernährst sind Mangelerscheinungen ansonsten ausgeschlossen. Falls Du nicht gerade Veganerin bist und dazu eine Aufnahmestörung von Vitamin B12 hast. 
Die Symptome in dem Fall wären am Anfang nicht unbedingt darauf zurückzuführen sondern sind zum Teil paradox. 
Das  bei Dir eine Osteitis oder  Osteomyelitis vorliegt also eine Knochen- / Knochenmarkentzündung  wo man bei der Einbringung von Platten udgl. auch Bakterien eingebracht hat - wirdman ja schon ausgeschlossen haben. 
Es könnte sein das man bei Dir ein Knochenszintigramm des Armes anfertigen muss, um dem Umfang des Problem s abschätzen zu können`! So viel zum Thema! Ich schätze aber in der Charité wird man Dir hoffentlich helfen können ! 
Gruss Stefan

----------

